# Permanent fake blood stain for a shirt...



## kaffein (Sep 17, 2004)

I'm looking to stain a shirt permanently with fake blood... Or at least good for 1 wash in the washer. I just cannot have it fresh and dripping everywhere for where I'm going, so I need to wash it before I wear it.

Any suggestions for what kind of fake blood concoctions would be used for this would be highly appreciated!


----------



## Growler (Aug 12, 2008)

Not sure but, raspberry and blackberry juice together should make a great stain and left for a couple days, then washed might work.

Ok, I just ran and found my bottle of fake blood. The title is Bottle of Fake Blood, Item #58325
and made by Forum Novelties, Inc. It says that it should NEVER come in contact with furniture, counter surfaces, carpets, rugs, upholstery or clothing. I can stain permanently. 

I think I bought it off Fright props but, I might have just gotten it off ebay too. Can't remember from last year. Hope this is of some help.


----------



## kaffein (Sep 17, 2004)

Cool thanks for the reply, I'll try to get some of this tonight and try it out.


----------



## redrom (Aug 25, 2008)

Pomegranate juice is pretty much permenant. I've read that the best way to make a pomegranate stain go away is to just dye the rest of the shirt with pomegranet juice.


----------



## HappyScientist (Aug 24, 2008)

Speaking from personal experience - I have one shirt that has dried paint on the sleeve. It's just a spot of dried red paint from some art project years ago, but every time I wear that shirt someone always gives me a worried look and tells me I'm bleeding.  haha!
It's held up amazingly well and it was just from a cheap bottle of acrylic paint, like the kind you buy from Walmart in the craft section. 
I used the same paint to achieve the bloody look on purpose for an axe murderer costume for my brother several years ago. He's worn it for several Halloweens and it looks great. Very gory.


----------



## Lordgrimley.com (Jul 20, 2007)

Did you find blood that will work?


----------



## kaffein (Sep 17, 2004)

I picked up 4oz of burgundy acrylic paint and 2oz black for the ring of the shirt.
I also have some pomegranate juice to test as well...

I figure the burgundy will show well even on a BLACK shirt, so I may try that... Of course it's not going to look like real blood, but it gets the idea across and that's good enough for me. 

Going to try it tomorrow... will post the results when I can.


----------

